
The Battle of AI Processors Begins in 2018 - jonbaer
https://www.designnews.com/electronics-test/battle-ai-processors-begins-2018/212131505757984
======
sounds
Err, I thought NVidia already won?

Though dedicated silicon like Google's TPU will always post higher _numbers_,
GPUs have the ecosystem, the developers, the libraries, the language
(languages? CUDA is probably the only one that matters)...

That's a lot to catch up to for all the competitors listed in the article.

Yes, yes, TensorFlow is cross-platform. History has shown that a cross-
platform library or standard only serves to raise the barrier to entry for
small startups. The cross-platform library/standard has never defined the
cutting-edge or next-gen market makers. See: Posix, PDF, U2F, OpenCL/OpenGL,
Intel HDA.

And yes, there are exceptions to the rule: USB, PCIe (and SATA, SDXC, etc.),
WiFi.

~~~
deepnotderp
The computational graph abstraction can be exploited to bypass the CUDA
ecosystem btw.

~~~
sounds
That abstraction shows up in real life as a library, called TensorFlow. :)

